# Does hedgehog poop stink all the time?



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

I tried to find the answer in the forums but couldn't find it. My hedgehog is going on 5 weeks old and he's now eating a mix of his standard hedgehog food and cat food that's 23% protein and 9% fat. When I fed him the 40% protein cat food pieces his poop was grainy looking at wet. now his poop is normal but **** it stinks. Is that normal?


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Here's my answer in a nut shell: Poop stinks!
It just does~ always has, always will.  
However, I've read on here that if you have a fish based cat food that it may stink more. Mine eat a mix of a few cat foods including a fish one but I'm okay with the smell since I know they're getting a good food mix.
The important thing to keep the smell down is to be very diligent with your cleaning. Trust me, if you let the cleaning go a few extra days~ your nose pays the price!


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Whoa... 40% protein is too high for your little one. Move that back down toward where it was. 

All hedgies' poop will stink some when it's fresh. It won't once it's dry (or once you remove it from their cages). Though there are some varieties that seem to cause a bit of added odor. Which brands are you using now?


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

smhufflepuff said:


> Move that back down toward where it was.


The OP said it WAS at 40%, and they moved him off of that  So no worries!


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

yeah he's on a 23% protein cat food now. I do still have the 40% one but I'm afraid to give it to him. 

I use a tray with paper towel under his wheel to catch the excrement, but when he walks on me he loves to pee and poop then. It's like he waits to strike with urine and poop so I will put him down. hehe


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

karidaluv said:


> I tried to find the answer in the forums but couldn't find it. My hedgehog is going on 5 weeks old and he's now eating a mix of his standard hedgehog food and cat food that's 23% protein and 9% fat. When I fed him the 40% protein cat food pieces his poop was grainy looking at wet. now his poop is normal but darn it stinks. Is that normal?


At going on 5 weeks old, that baby should still be with his mother. At that age, he should just be weaning onto kitten food. Most breeders use Royal Canin Baby cat to wean their babies onto.

Where did you get him that he was allowed to leave mom too soon?


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Nancy said:


> karidaluv said:
> 
> 
> > I tried to find the answer in the forums but couldn't find it. My hedgehog is going on 5 weeks old and he's now eating a mix of his standard hedgehog food and cat food that's 23% protein and 9% fat. When I fed him the 40% protein cat food pieces his poop was grainy looking at wet. now his poop is normal but darn it stinks. Is that normal?
> ...


wow, and according to this posting it has already been treated for mites? viewtopic.php?t=6529

or is that a different hedgehog you had?


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

I bought the baby at an exotic pet store. they told me he was 4 weeks old and the vet verified that he's between 4 and 5 weeks old about two weeks ago.


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

krbshappy71 said:


> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> > karidaluv said:
> ...


The hedgehog was treated for mites and he's getting his second treatment in three weeks. the vet gave him Revolution. I'm not going to wash him till the week before he has to go for the second treatment cause I'm scared if I wash him sooner the treatment will wear off. But now he's losing a lot more quills. I wonder if he's quilling? He should be 6 weeks old now.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

He is probably quilling if he's 6 weeks


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

are they very aggressive through quilling? he's doing the whole rolling up into a ball, popping and a LOT of biting, which he never did when we brought him home.


----------

